# Generators



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I need to purchase a generator for doing 
Some exteriors . What's a good brand ?and how big would,it have to be for running my spray rigs . Graco 395 or a 440i . Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Some say not to run a rig off a generator due to power flux that may damage your sprayer, I have done it before without damaging my rig though, any way for you to use a gas rig?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah the exteriors I am doing . I can't use 
The electricity but i need power for power 
Tools and such . Lots of wood repairs also buying a generator seemed like the best solution. Plus having a big gas powered rig seems like over kill for me 
I mainly do residential repaints. I will do some research on this power surge thing . I will call the local Graco rep here in Austin 
Thanks for the info 
FYI I love this site thanks for all your hard work keeping this going . This site has made me a better painter .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Terry, a forum like this is only as good as its members and the information that is getting archived, so keep posting. :thumbsup:

I would think that a 4000 watt to 7000 watt generator would suit your needs depending upon how much stuff you will be running. 

I just did some quick searching and the recommended size of generator for a 395 is 3000 watt, for a 695 they recommend a 5000 watt, so my above prediction seems to be on track if you are running other stuff as well.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I ran a couple of 5000 watt generators for years with 695's and a 1095 hooked up to them with never a problem. Mainly used them on insurance resto jobs where the power was turned off while rebuilding.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

If you are going to use a generator on any sprayer with an electronic circuit board I strongly urge you to get a real good surge protector. Generators are known to produce very erratic voltage and a 1095 circuit board is around $450.00. that is the part only not installed


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Guess I should've said that the generators I used had the surge protectors.....sorry.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a Honda generator. Expensive at $800 but its dependable and quiet. I use it when camping as well.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the info I will probably go
With the Honda . My power washer has the GX motor which is still running strong
After 7 years . I guess it takes money to make money. 
Thanks Terry Beutler custom painting and 
Drywall repair


----------

